# Jim Power on the Ecomony and Property Prices



## nad (23 Mar 2010)

Interesting article here [broken link removed] from Friends First Ecomonist Jim Power


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2010)

Good link nad.
I was surprised that only _"One third of those surveyed said they would have more confidence in a Fine Gael/Labour Government reviving the Irish economy."_

I expected it to be low; people aren't stupid, but not that low.


----------

